# No better time than the present!



## ALSchmidt (Mar 22, 2012)

When I first started competing obviously it goes without saying that changing eating habits is the hardest part to master. I would be 12 weeks out and think well, I am still 12 weeks, an extra rice cake wont hurt me, or some fruit here and there. I would make it so hard for myself to get serious until I was closer to my show. Around 6 weeks I would be dying because I wouldnt crack down on myself until the last minute, and let me just say THIS SHOULD NEVER BE YOUR APPROACH! The moment you start your contest prep you should be 100% invested and ready to accept the challenge of your diet/training, otherwise do not consider yourself ready! BY 4 weeks you should feel confident that you could step on stage in a weeks notice if needed rather than freaking out wishing you had worked harder at the start of your prep, do not play games with yourself. Your friends and family will tell you "oh you look great, you will be fine, its just one time", but when you are standing on stage the only way you can walk away with 100% peace of mind is if you know that there is absolutely nothing you could have done differently. Dont think that you are the exception to the rule and make stupid excuses like a high metaolism or cardio makes you flat. If it is on your plan, trust the process and stick to it. Work hard now so that closer to your show you feel confident and excited as opposed to scared and nervous. With that being said I am STOKED to be receiving my IML package soon to begin using the brand new Halo for her, which is sure to make this prep better than ever before! Use some tough love today, don't ever bullshit yourself, and GET IT DONE! Even if competing is not your goal, your dreams will me moving obstacles if you dont put in the work right now to get there. You are not a dog, do not reward yourself with food- unless you look like Tracy Bodner and get to eat cheats close to shows because you look so damn good!  
Until next time!
Go to bed tonight knowing you couldnt have done anything different to start reaching your goals.
xoxo
Aspen


----------

